# Introducing........ Brandy!!!



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Brandy is 12 weeks old and the most adorable little Hav. She is smart, sweet, gentle, and playful. She has only had a couple of "accidents" in almost 1 week!!:angel:

Unfortunately she is not mine!!! 

But she belongs to my Mom!!!!!!
So, I can go see her as much as I like-which has been almost daily!

So here are some pics of her since I know we all like puppy pictures!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

what a little cutie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh she is a cutie! Lucky for you your Mom got a hav! Now you can "hav" your own built in playdates! :thumb:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures (I'd forgotten to resize them in the first post!)


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

and one more...


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, maybe just one more!!!! Can you tell I'm the proud auntie??


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh she looks a real little lady.Just lovely.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a sweet little face! Congratulations to your mom. Lucky you too, getting to see her so often!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

What a face!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great way to satisfy IWAP! She is sooo adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hartman studio said:


> Brandy is 12 weeks old and the most adorable little Hav. She is smart, sweet, gentle, and playful. She has only had a couple of "accidents" in almost 1 week!!:angel:
> 
> Unfortunately she is not mine!!!
> 
> ...


What a cutie... and that's the BEST way to do a puppy! All the fun, and let someone else do the work!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Brandy is adorable.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

She's ADORABLE!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is adorable! Congratulations to you and your mother.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is a cutie. Look at that face.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little smoocher!!!! cute as a button!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to your Mom! Brandy is adorable.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Super cute! So glad your mom found her new little best friend. 8)


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a cutie!!! She looks teeny!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, everyone for all your nice comments- I'll pass them on to my Mom. I plan to bring Cocotini to meet Brandy later this week, so I'll post some pictures of their meeting!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, she is sooooo cute! Where did she come from? How great for you and your mom.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What an adorable little puppy! Congratulations on your new sister


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri, she is from Carney's Havanese near Detroit. My Mom and sister flew up to see her and fell in love with her. The daddy is Los Perritos An Heir about Him (from Pan and Laredo) owned by Charlene Edwards of CSTA Havanese.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww! Too cute!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Jocelyn,

Thanks so much for sharing the photos of Brandy. I miss her terribly!

Now I have even more reason to post to this forum instead of hiding in the shadows for so many years. 

Trying to put together an album too of the puppies and Phoebe.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacqui- so glad to see you on the forum!! Welcome!!!:tea:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brandy is your little "sister" I believe 
If she is your mom's.LOL. What ever the relation she is spectacular!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! What sweet puppy breath and how nice you don't have to clean up after it


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jocelyn - she is just precious! Those eyes just jump out at you! You really had me going there for a minute - I thought you were keeping this big secret from us and got another one yourself - oh yea, nevermind you are picking your new one up at Nationals right??? :eyebrows:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately,Laurie the only way DH would agree that I could go is if I agreed NOT to bring a puppy back

However, next year is a different story-we may be adding another to our home.....stay tuned :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Unfortunately,Laurie the only way DH would agree that I could go is if I agreed NOT to bring a puppy back
> :cheer2:


*A* puppy---- but he didn't say anything about 2 puppies


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, be still my heart!! Wow!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, how did I miss this?? She is such a sweetie! I'm soo happy for your mom and for Cocotini to have a new friend to play with!

Next year, huh??!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish my Mom would want a puppy. Brandy is a real doll......enjoy........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OH for a second there, I was sure it was you! She is stinking cute!! Congrats to your mom and how nice that you can see her as much as you like. 

Jacqui, nice to see you on here. I'm on the Cdn. yahoo Hav list and was enjoying the pics you have on your site. Phoebe is such a pretty momma.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

She's beautiful! And already she looks like mischief in the making. Soo cute.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a doll baby - how does your mom get anything done but play with her?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is adorable! Congrats to your mom! My mom just got her new boy about a month or so ago but she lives far away. We will get to visit when she comes in town once a month though. Have fun!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, she is such a beautiful little girl. Such a sweet face and pretty coloring. Lucky Mom and lucky you to have your Havs close by for visits and play dates with each other. Love the photos!

Barbara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats to your mom - Brandy's a cutie!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought Brandy a "Hide a Squirrel" yesterday-she was so funny playing with it. I wish I'd brought my camera. In no time at all she figured out how to get all the little squirrels(which really look like chipmunks to me) out, but it did occupy her for alot longer than most toys. Typical puppy-short attention span.She really is so adorable!!
Oh, and Donna, in response to how does my Mom get anything else done-she doesn't!!!!!!!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> what a little cutie


Thanks Vicki. Brandy's brother is another little bundle of energy!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Here's a few more pictures (I'd forgotten to resize them in the first post!)


Jocelyn,

I'm on my way to the Dollar Store today to buy out their supply of these little rope toys. Perfect for the rest of the puppies!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

marjrc said:


> OH for a second there, I was sure it was you! She is stinking cute!! Congrats to your mom and how nice that you can see her as much as you like.
> 
> Jacqui, nice to see you on here. I'm on the Cdn. yahoo Hav list and was enjoying the pics you have on your site. Phoebe is such a pretty momma.


Thanks so much Marj. I'm on a bunch of lists but I have to say this is the friendliest--and the most active! Glad to be a part of it!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Geri, she is from Carney's Havanese near Detroit. My Mom and sister flew up to see her and fell in love with her. The daddy is Los Perritos An Heir about Him (from Pan and Laredo) owned by Charlene Edwards of CSTA Havanese.


Jocelyn,

Thanks so much for the glowing comments! Warms my Havvie Heart!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

hartman studio said:


> I bought Brandy a "Hide a Squirrel" yesterday-she was so funny playing with it. I wish I'd brought my camera. In no time at all she figured out how to get all the little squirrels(which really look like chipmunks to me) out, but it did occupy her for alot longer than most toys. Typical puppy-short attention span.She really is so adorable!!
> Oh, and Donna, in response to how does my Mom get anything else done-she doesn't!!!!!!!


I got my little Huggie a Hide-a-Squirrel toy on Monday! And I did get some photos. He quickly figured it out and loved his too. Sometimes I hide a flossie in one and he likes it even more.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I just love that photo of Huggie and her chipmunk/squirrel toy,just as well it's not a racoon toy after all the scary stuff about racoons on the other thread.


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww ... Brandy is adorable 
Your mother is so lucky!


----------

